# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei einer Aufgabe :( (2)



## hüteüberhüte (20. Dez 2012)

Da das andere Thema wegen Fehlern geschlossen wurde:



			
				Teresa1992 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sie sollen mit Hilfe eines kleinen Programmes feststellen, ob eine belibige männliche oder weibliche Person aus Ihrer Sicht "datebar" ist.
> Die "Datebarkeit" soll anhand folgender Kriterien festgestellt werden:
> 
> - Das Alter muss zwischen 17 und 25 sein.
> ...



@TO:


```
/**
 * @author hütte
 */
public class Person {

    public enum Haarfarbe {

        BLOND, ROT, BRAUN;
    }
    private int alter;
    private int cm;
    private Haarfarbe haarfarbe;
    private String affinität;

    public Person(int alter, int cm, Haarfarbe haarfarbe, String affinität) {
        this.alter = alter;
        this.cm = cm;
        this.haarfarbe = haarfarbe;
        this.affinität = affinität;
    }

    public String getAffinität() {
        return affinität;
    }

    public void setAffinität(String affinität) {
        this.affinität = affinität;
    }

    public int getAlter() {
        return alter;
    }

    public void setAlter(int alter) {
        this.alter = alter;
    }

    public int getCm() {
        return cm;
    }

    public void setCm(int cm) {
        this.cm = cm;
    }

    public Haarfarbe getHaarfarbe() {
        return haarfarbe;
    }

    public void setHaarfarbe(Haarfarbe haarfarbe) {
        this.haarfarbe = haarfarbe;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "Person{" + "alter=" + alter + "cm=" + cm + "haarfarbe=" + haarfarbe + "affinit\u00e4t=" + affinität + '}';
    }

    public boolean datebar() {
        return alter >= 17 && alter <= 25
                && cm >= 165 && cm <= 175
                && haarfarbe == Haarfarbe.BLOND
                && "informatik".equalsIgnoreCase(affinität);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Person maxMuster = new Person(17, 165, Person.Haarfarbe.BLOND, "Informatik");
        System.out.println("maxMuster = " + maxMuster);
        System.out.println("datebar = " + maxMuster.datebar());
    }
}
```


----------



## Dow Jones (20. Dez 2012)

Nett von dir das du helfen möchtest. Aber du hast schon mitbekommen das das Programm eigentlich in Javascript sein sollte, oder?



hüteüberhüte hat gesagt.:


> Da das andere Thema wegen Fehlern geschlossen wurde:


Ich glaube die Fehler waren nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund dafür das Thema zu schließen...


----------



## hütte (20. Dez 2012)

Soso, mit JS kenne ich mich nicht aus, dann ist es ja berechtigt, das Thema zu schließen, war auf dem falschen Trip, Danke für deinen Hinweis


----------

